
Only 7.6% Female developers in Stackoverflow 2017 Survey - DodgyEggplant
https://stackoverflow.com/insights/survey/2017/#demographics
======
jrnichols
I think that a more interesting statistic is that almost 3% of the respondents
do not identify as "Male."

Are men more likely to complete surveys? Perhaps women are less likely to
participate in online surveys.

------
johncoltrane
And?

------
zunzun
This statistic seems like obvious evidence of racism.

